# It's cold in the garage...



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Dec 21, 2018)

...but so worth it!
A couple of mesquite burl pens for some bass fishing cousins, PSI music pens in cherry burl and spalted free wood (maple?) a Nouveau Sceptre in Black ash burl and a Majestic Junior in alligator juniper from shadetree_1.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## jasonb (Dec 21, 2018)

The BAB and alligator juniper are quite the lookers!


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 21, 2018)

It got cold in my garage too...I managed to weather the frigid 65 degrees

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2018)

Absolutely gorgeous wood! Glad you endured the cold! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 22, 2018)

High today forecasted to 77° hope I can survive these high fifties til then!! Great looking pens!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 22, 2018)

Nicely done! They all look good to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 22, 2018)

Great looking  group of writing instruments.

Nicely  turned and finished.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cgseymour (Jan 18, 2019)

Beautiful job on the pens
Pens look fantastic. 
Being in northeast as well I know exactly what you mean by a cold garage. 

Cheers and try to stay warm

Chris


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 25, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> High today forecasted to 77° hope I can survive these high fifties til then!! Great looking pens!!


Somewhere between 25C and 25F


----------

